# Just a good day



## john19485 (Jul 22, 2018)

Went to kent's grocery store to buy some food, I was standing in line, wearing my purple heart hat , this couple behind me only had two items, I told them to go ahead of me, they got their stuff and left, as the clerk was finished checking me out , I started to hand him the money , he said the couple ahead of me already paid what I owed , and also they left 40 dollars for me, I gave the 40 back to him, and told him to pay if forward to pay the other person's bill in line until the money ran out. Still good people in this world.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2018)

Aww, such nice gestures of kindness on everyone's part.    We need more of that.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2018)

There are still folks like that. I am always surprised when people ask if they can help me put my bags in my car.  I appreciate it but I can do it myself.  But I am more wary these days as I walk with a cane and could easily be knocked down. I am careful to keep my cc, drivers license, keys and phone in my pocket and not carry a purse.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2018)

john19485 said:


> Went to kent's grocery store to buy some food, I was standing in line, wearing my purple heart hat , this couple behind me only had two items, I told them to go ahead of me, they got their stuff and left, as the clerk was finished checking me out , I started to hand him the money , he said the couple ahead of me already paid what I owed , and also they left 40 dollars for me, I gave the 40 back to him, and told him to pay if forward to pay the other person's bill in line until the money ran out. Still good people in this world.


  very nice story, ..restores your faith in human nature sometimes doesn't it?


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2018)

It's a good day for a good day 

That story brought me tears of gratitude for the human spirit.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2018)

That's a feel-good story! Thanks, John.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2018)

That's nice John, the couple was kind and caring.....and so were you, kudos. :love_heart:


----------



## twinkles (Jul 23, 2018)

very nice of them


----------

